# Turned into a Man this Halloween!!!



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

My work the Friday before Halloween said we could dress up. Well for Halloween I am a pirate chick and something girly. I decided to go all out and do something funny. Here is my before and my after. If you have seen the Hangover you will appreciate it. I could barely work all day couldn't keep from laughing...











AFTER


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

*Turned Myself Into A Woman*

Your costume looked great! Did the beard itch?

Here is myself as a woman namely Martha Stewart










But you looked super! I can see where you had a lot of fun! However, I always like your pirate girls.

Costuming is really a lot of fun.

Have a great weekend.

TC


----------



## wristslitter (Nov 21, 2008)

Erin, dont ever do that again, you make a better man than I do. Costumer, ever do Martha in prison stripes?


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

wristslitter said:


> Costumer, ever do Martha in prison stripes?


No. But I have considered doing her as Glampira but don't want to have to fool with all of that makeup. It looks like a real pain!

I think the prison stripes would be best and a lot easier.










TC


----------



## Pumpkin Butcher (Jul 27, 2009)

Great job Erin!! That's hilarious!
I love the movie btw.


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

Oooh.. stick some ironmongery through your nose and a couple of nuts and bolts through your earlobes and you could pass as my son...

Nice job, Erin.


----------



## One eyed Mick (Feb 19, 2008)

Ha ha ha.......that is too funny Erin! You did a great job on your outfit. I bet your co-workers loved it!


----------



## operatingnurse (Aug 22, 2009)

You seriously have to see the "before" to get how awesome the "after" really is - that rocks!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

That is sooooo cool!! Great job, Erin!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

O god that is just hilarious. Heres the before picture where your gorgeous and then the after with even the slacker jaw, I LOLd , awesome job!!


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

Erin, that was funny...please stay a woman from now on....that man-pic was very creepy. haha.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

That was a one time thing, beards itch!! But it was so fun.


----------

